# healthy cookie cutter cookies?



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Does anyone have a recipe for healthy cookie cutter cookies?

DS1 reacts badly to sugar and over processed stuff and DH and I have vowed to stop giving it to him since it makes him feel awful. I'd like to make some fun cookies though...


----------



## maple_mama (Jan 7, 2009)

Not sure what kind of sweetener you're looking for, but I have a recipe that we like that uses WW flour, honey, and coconut oil if you want to try it. If so, I'll dig it out to post it...


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

That sounds great... I'd love it!


----------



## maple_mama (Jan 7, 2009)

Here it is:

1/3 cup coconut oil (I find that my coconut oil works best if it's semi-solid)

1/2 cup honey

1/4 cup milk (plus a bit more, if needed--I usually add more b/c my dough tends to be dry in the winter. I've used cow's milk and coconut milk, but I'm sure any milk would be fine)

2 1/2 cups white whole wheat flour

3/4 tsp baking powder

3/4 tsp baking soda

1 1/2 tsp vanilla extract

1/2 tsp almond extract

1 tsp cream of tartar

Preheat oven to 350 F. Mix wet ingredients together, then add in dry and form a dough ball. Roll out to 1/4 inch thick. Cut into shapes and bake for 8-9 minutes. I think it usually makes us around two dozen cookies, depending on their size and how much dough my kids eat! Also, sometimes I add in a tbsp or two of ground flax seeds. I've not tried playing around with different flours or sweeteners, but if you're up for that go ahead. These are good plain or iced (I usually just use a powdered sugar icing). Hope they work out for you!


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

I just made these cookies the other day. Not very sweet, high in protein (they are made of almond flour & honey) and they are better the second day. I rolled mine out (you have to stick the dough in the freezer for 30 min) and cut out star shapes.

http://comfybelly.com/2009/06/cinnamon-cookie-glutenfree/

I think they would be awesome with the addition of almond extract, though, and/or lots and lots of cinnamon. I don't think I put enough cinnamon in.


----------



## simonemoreno (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am new in this forum


----------



## simonemoreno (Nov 28, 2016)

*cookie cutters*

I think you should use the cookie cutter to give nice shape to cookies. Make sure you knead the dough properly so that cookies come out in perfect shapes.


----------

